# Ice on a pigeon



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I was feeding my flock today and I noticed that one of the feral pigeons had ice stuck to its chest feathers. A good size chunk of ice. It was impossible to catch this pigeon in order to get the ice off. I imagine it was roosting in some snow as we've been hit by a major snow storm lately. I hope this ice stuck to its chest feathers won't in any way hurt the pigeon but I wish there was a way for me to get it off. But I can't catch the bird. It flies ok but I'm wondering if there would be any danger because of this ice stuck to it.

Why can't pigeons find better places to roost? There are some high places it could hang out where the snow doesn't accumulate and it's near where they normally roost. I just hate to see it suffer needlessly.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Same happen here in Montréal. Pigeons often have frozen toes, missing toes and pieces of ice in their feathers. Sometimes they are all wet because of the ice rain, they are tough survivors in hard conditions. The best we can do to help is to feed them good food regularly!

Suz.


----------

